

Goodbye Dropbox (and some alternatives) - blackdogie
http://brooksreview.net/2013/09/goodbye-dropbox/

======
nodata
BitTorrent Sync "doesn't have a central server": can be solved by setting up a
central server, e.g. on a vm somewhere.

------
pwg
Simple solution: encrypt your data yourself, locally, before placing the
result into your dropbox folder. In fact, you should have been doing this all
along, irrespective of the NSA revelations.

If you want a fairly automatic way to do so, look into encfs:
[http://www.arg0.net/encfs](http://www.arg0.net/encfs)

